# Gaming PC



## KoenigEEE (8. März 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zu legen und habe mir mal dieses zusammen gebastelt. Teilweise mit Hilfe von ein paar Threads hier; sind die Komponenten so brauchbar?


Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 TRAY 
ASRock B85 Anniversary Intel B85 So.1150 
4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 
LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA 
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1866 
Sharkoon VS4-S Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 mid-speed 

Zusammen: € 839,98


Dann noch eine Frage, ich habe die Komp. auch bei Alternate zusammengestellt um Preise zu vergleichen, aber da gab es z.B. nicht die gleichen Arbeitsspeicher. Gibt es dort große Unterschiede, oder sind die eher vernachlässigbar?


Danke und Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

Das passt alles gut, ich würde nur vlt als Gehäuselüfter einen mit 4Pin nehmen, weil das Board je einen 3- und 4Pin-Anschluss hat und man 4Pin an sich besser steuern kann. Zudem wäre für einen leisen Betrieb auch ein CPU-Kühler um die 20€ hilfreich. Wenn es vom Geld her eng ist, kannst du beim Netzteil auch ein günstigeres nehmen, vor allem wenn du nicht unbedingt abnehmbare Kabel (modular) haben willst.

Wegen des RAMs: an sich ist nur wichtig, dass es 1,5V hat und DDR3 mit mind 1600MHz sind. Aber vlt lieber 1x8GB nehmen, damit du mit nur einem neuen Riegel auf 16GB gehen kannst, oder direkt 2x8GB, was du  teils schon ab 60€ bekommst. zB https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1008052


----------



## KoenigEEE (8. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, Herby!

EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler Ist dieser hier ausreichend? 

Bringen diese Modular Netzteile nur den Vorteil, dass man halt die Kabel nicht im Gehäuse herum liegen hat, oder gibts dort noch weitere Vorteile? Sonst hätte ich 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8   hier genommen, allerdings sind es auch 30 Watt  weniger, aber das wäre nicht so wichtig?

Dann noch eine Frage zum Zusammenbau: Ich würde es selbst zusammen bauen, doof gefragt, kann man da leicht was kaputt machen bzw falsch einbauen? Und passt alles in das Gehäuse? Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung davon.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

Der Kühler wäre gut, den kannst du nehmen. Und modular hat in der Tat "nur" den Vorteil, dass du beim Kabel verlegen weniger störende Kabel hast. Die 30W Nennleistung mehr oder weniger sind egal, so ein PC zieht bei Volllast um die 300-350W, und ein gutes Markenmodell wie von beQuiet leistet eh mehr als das, was als Nennwert für den Verkauf angegeben wird. Der Nennwert ist eher eine Art empfohlene maximale Dauerlast. 

Du kannst ja bei Interesse auch mal hier lesen Stromfresser PC-Gaming? Was es wirklich kostet


----------



## KoenigEEE (8. März 2016)

Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag.. darf ich nur nicht meiner Frau zeigen. 

Eine letzte doofe Frage noch, kann man es jetzt "ohne Gefahr" bestellen oder ist vorhersehbar, dass manche Komponenten in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen günstiger werden, weil eventuell neuere Teile auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

KoenigEEE schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag.. darf ich nur nicht meiner Frau zeigen.
> 
> Eine letzte doofe Frage noch, kann man es jetzt "ohne Gefahr" bestellen oder ist vorhersehbar, dass manche Komponenten in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen günstiger werden, weil eventuell neuere Teile auf den Markt kommen?


 Nein, neue Grafikkarten sind erst im Sommer zu erwarten, und bei den CPU gibt es ja schon die neuen Intels, die aber bei gleichem Takt nicht schneller sind, dafür tendenziell aber ein bisschen teurer. 

Natürlich KANN es aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer passieren, dass das eine oder andere 10-20% im Preis fällt, auch wenn kein neues Produkt rauskommt


----------



## KoenigEEE (8. März 2016)

Alles klar, mit der Info kann ich was anfangen.  Bis Sommer möchte ich nicht warten, dann würde es mir so in dieser Woche bestellen. 

Also die letzte Frage: Es passt alles so ins Gehäuse und läuft zusammen?

Vielen Dank dir.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

KoenigEEE schrieb:


> Alles klar, mit der Info kann ich was anfangen.  Bis Sommer möchte ich nicht warten, dann würde es mir so in dieser Woche bestellen.
> 
> Also die letzte Frage: Es passt alles so ins Gehäuse und läuft zusammen?
> 
> Vielen Dank dir.



Also, ich sehe da nichts, was nicht passen würde. Im Gehäuse ist auch genug Platz für längere Grafikkarten. Du musst höchstens vlt noch ein Sata-Datenkabel dazubestellen, da bei Boards meist nur 2 dabei sind, und du hast ja SSD, HDD und noch DVD-Laufwerk.

Du könntest maximal überlegen, ob du wegen "zukunftssicherheit" direkt einen core i7 nehmen willst, den du in Form eines Xeon E3-1231 v3 deutlich günstiger als einen "echten" i7 bekommen kannst. Wäre aber ca 70€ mehr als der i5-4460. 



Ich seh grad ne Kleinigkeit: der i5-4660 in der "Box"-Version ist BILLIGER als der, den du hast (tray-Version ohne Kühler) - nimm also den Box http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-4460-4x-3-20GHz-So-1150-BOX_960035.html


----------



## KoenigEEE (8. März 2016)

Perfekt, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

KoenigEEE schrieb:


> Perfekt, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und einen schönen Abend.


 schau noch mal bitte kurz meine letzte Anmerkung im Edit


----------



## KoenigEEE (9. März 2016)

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 

Meinst du den hier? Hm... die 80 Euro wären an sich auch noch im Budget mit drin, der ist ja dann auch in der BOX, brauch man dann auch noch den CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

KoenigEEE schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
> 
> Meinst du den hier? Hm... die 80 Euro wären an sich auch noch im Budget mit drin, der ist ja dann auch in der BOX, brauch man dann auch noch den CPU-Kühler?


 nein, mit dem Sella brauchst du nicht die Box-Version, ABER die Version ist bei CPUs oft günstiger, weil nur wenige die "tray" holen, denn mit der Box hast du im Falle von Garantieansprüchen, FALLS du dich direkt an Intel wendest, idR bessere Karten.


----------



## KoenigEEE (9. März 2016)

Also im Umkehrschluss kann man den Sella weglassen, wenn man eine Box-Version nimmt? Ich hatte bei Alternate im PC-Baukasten einen CPU in der Box-Version genommen und da stand am Ende als Infotext, man solle doch auch einen CPU-Kühler dazu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

KoenigEEE schrieb:


> Also im Umkehrschluss kann man den Sella weglassen, wenn man eine Box-Version nimmt? Ich hatte bei Alternate im PC-Baukasten einen CPU in der Box-Version genommen und da stand am Ende als Infotext, man solle doch auch einen CPU-Kühler dazu kaufen.


 Der Sella ermöglicht einen leiseren Betrieb auch bei Last. Der Box "reicht aus", ist aber dann eben lauter.


----------



## KoenigEEE (19. März 2016)

Ok, hat sich erledigt. ^^


----------



## KoenigEEE (19. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an Herbboy für seine Beratung und Hilfe!

Ich habe alles zusammen gebaut bekommen (ca. 6 Stunden^^) und die Treiber schon mal installiert. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem festgestellt. Bei der Windows-Installation habe ich die 2TB Festplatte in 3 Partitionen unterteilt, allerdings fehlt mir eine Partition mit ca. 500 GB Speicher.. wisst ihr, wo die hingekommen sein kann? Denn in dem Storage Tool wird die Größe normal angezeigt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golgomaph (19. März 2016)

Ich kann auf den Bildern relativ wenig erkennen, also die Zahlen sind zu niedrig aufgelöst .. aber schau mal unter Rechtsklick auf das Windows-Symbol unten links -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Da hast du den vollen Überblick, was da nicht ist gibts nicht ^^
Mit Rechtsklick kannst du da dann auch Partitionen löschen/erstellen.


----------



## svd (20. März 2016)

Ich benütze gerne den "EaseUS Partition Master Free", um mir sowas genauer anzusehen. 
Mit dem Programm lassen sich auch ganz bequem Partitionen teilen, zusammenfügen, vergrößern und verkleinern, etc.
Sollte auf keinem Rechner fehlen.


----------



## KoenigEEE (20. März 2016)

Mit dem EaseUs hat es geklappt. Jetzt ist der ganze Speicher da. Ich danke euch


----------

